# How to trim red tiger lotus?



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

If you want it to grow smaller lower leaves cut the larger taller ones. You kind of need to train this plant to behave. I would always cut them as close to the bottom as possible. They really grow like weeds so there is no harm in hurting them as long as the bulb is ok.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, Nate is right.
As soon as you see a stem shooting up beyond the others toward the surface, nip it off down low near the root. Keep doing that and eventually the plant seems to get the 'message', and the stems remain low & bush out rather than quickly growing tall.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

have you had the joy of your tiger lotus flowering yet?


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay will do that! Thanks! Yeah I had it flower a few times, that was nice


----------

